# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Working out while taking Clen

## wewt

Just wondering. How long should one wait to workout after taking clen ? I have had some people tell me that you shouldn't workout shortly after taking it, because it can cause breathing problems. However, they never specified an actual time frame. Anyone have some advise here?

----------


## sixoner

clenbuteral is a bronchodialator it selectively targets the bronchial beta-2 adrenergic receptors for its effect.. i doubt you would have breathing problems i'd be more concerned about heart rate.

working out on clen is awesome..my experiences with clenbuteral I always took it approx 3 hrs prior to lifting..

----------


## azz10

its the increased in heart rate that makes your breathing relatively harder. if u're worried about it, just take it at least 2hrs before workout and dont take it after 4pm.  :Smilie:

----------


## MrM

I've taking Clens and never had a problem w/ breathing. I actually think it's a great fat burner: no shakes, no heart palps, you can eat and sleep on it and no mood changes. Also I work out not too long after taking it. Take in the morning and head to the gym shortly after. Great workouts, lots of energy. Good luck.

----------


## Tigershark

I take it 40 minutes before I do my workouts in the morning. No issues for me and it works well with me.

----------


## MR-FQ320

no breathing problems increased heart rate may be a problem if doing cardio,

The first time i took clen I had 60mcg and was shaking like a shi##ing dog so much I couldnt even grip the bar with my hands! lol

take it easy and ramp it up to see how you react with it

----------


## X83

You can take Clen anytime each day because it has a 36 to 39 hour half-life.

----------


## smashingbox

Doesn't Clen increase heart muscle fibers thus making cardio on it pretty dangerous?

----------


## X83

It doesn't increase the heart muscles but it may stiffen them and has an anabolic effect on rest of the muscles in the body.

----------


## smashingbox

Still... stiffens them... wouldnt that make cardio or working the heart muscles particularly hard a dangerous thing to do on clen ?

----------


## fender99

bump!

----------


## sixoner

I always kept my cardio as far from my clen dosing as possible. I do cardio first thing in the morning fasted, then take clen between 1-2pm after meal #3 lift around 5pm, then keto right before bed, repeat.

I dont like to wake up wide fukin open with 120mcg dose of clen in the morning. that shit is violent, later in the day after a few meals worked very well for me ...

----------


## X83

> Still... stiffens them... wouldnt that make cardio or working the heart muscles particularly hard a dangerous thing to do on clen?


Clenbuterol is considered an anabolic drug. The positive aspects of the drug are felt very quickly, this means that the base for the side effects will also be felt in a short amount of time. The short-term effects that a bodybuilder can expect would be overheating, a feeling of nausea, shakiness, and often feeling anxious. Some of the long-term side effects can include heart arrhythmia, heart damage, and heart failure. Clen causes the whole system to move quicker, and we all know that the heart is a part of this system. It's important to know that Clen shouldn't be used all year without cycling off. When bodybuilders make the decision to use Clen, it should only be for short-term use, usually just to burn body fat right before a competition. Clen was primarily developed to treat ailments of the lung, one of the most common being asthma. Athletes were the first to discover that using Clen would lead to much larger muscles, while also reducing your amount of body fat. Clen is able to do this by making the use of oxygen in the blood much more effective. To your average bodybuilders, this means that muscle atrophy will be greatly reduced, the body will be able to develop more mass, and stored body fat will be burned off much quicker than before. Clen is the preferred choice for a growing number of top amateur bodybuilders, and most of the professional bodybuilders competing today use it to a certain extent leading up to a show so that they can burn as much fat as possible right before competing.

----------


## sixoner

yeah I dont know about the "would lead to much larger muscles" part....good luck with that

----------


## chevy355s10

well, idk. im ending my 4th day on clen and have not only been told,but also noticed that ive gotten bigger. not by HUGE amounts by no means,but noticable. ive also noticed that,opposite of my first statements, ive been losing body fat. just,so far, not exactaly where i really want it gone.lol

----------


## F-Genetics

> well, idk. im ending my 4th day on clen and have not only been told,but also noticed that ive gotten bigger. not by HUGE amounts by no means,but noticable. ive also noticed that,opposite of my first statements, ive been losing body fat. just,so far, not exactaly where i really want it gone.lol


What dose did you start at? And are you taking Keto with it? Also are you on the 2 on 2 off, or a longer straight through cycle of it?

----------

